# Lighting



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking to purchase a 48" strip light for the aquarium I'm setting up. With budget in mind i came accross a few options, one I've had my eye on is this:
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p16890108.html

Would this be sufficient for a set up with a small amount of live plant's (maybe 3-4), the light would sit approx 17" above the aquarium. Any other reccomendations would be greatly appreciated keeping budget in mind.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Current makes this one which is pretty cheap and has 2 54w T5 High Out put bulbs. The only down side is there a bit loud. If your a DIY guy id just get a icecap retro kit and mount it in a canopy.









After checking the prices they have gone back up but shop around i got mine for 100 bucks on sale.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't go with current. I had one and its fan was very loud. Mine was the simple double 54W bulb. One of the endcaps eventually broke (I noticed this only after the house smelt like burt plastic). The bulbs also didnt seem to light overly consitantly as it seemed a couple were very bright and others dim ( each fixture had 2 differnt bulbs but i had 2 fixtures (still have them but not in use)so i could compare the same bulbs). The two fixtures i had wernt even bright enough. ive heard good thigns about their nicer lights but their lowend lights arnt the best and i think a double or triple tube florecent could beat it.

I think a good option would just be a retrofit kit if you have a canopy then for a similar price you can get some better parts.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Sounds exactly like what i said







And the brightness thing is the different kelvin values


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

depends on the plants and distance between your light and substrate, do you want high light, medium light or low light?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Well as mentioned the light would sit approx 16-17" above the substrate, I'm not looking for any sort of intense lighting or elaborate set-up for a heavily planted tank; just something to maintain a few plants that require low to medium light. I plan on purchasing a glass canopy and just have the fixture sit on top of it. Not quite sure what you guys mean by a retro kit...assuming your referring to those generic black plastic/oak canopies. I currently have no canopy or fixture so any reccomendation would be appreciated.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought you said the light will be 17" above the aquarium in your first post, now its 16-17" above the substrate? I'm a bit confused.
anyway here are some charts to show you the amount of light at different distance between light and substrate. its measured by PAR meter so those are what the plants actually need and not what human eye sees.
















if T5 HO is what you will be needing then look at fishneedit.com they have good light at good price, if you have a bigger budget you can also take a look at catalinaaquarium.com. 
aquatraders.com also have very cheap T5 HO lights but there are mix reviews about their quality, but recent models have gotten better from what I have read.
If you are looking for retro kits then look at AHSupply.com, from what I have read that they have great reflectors to take full advantage of the bulb.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have had several of those coral life t 5 lights and the ballast go out in 6 months to a year. I would not recommend buying those lights to anyone. I have had 6 four footers and 2 three footers go out in the past 2 years. GL


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I have had several of those coral life t 5 lights and the ballast go out in 6 months to a year. I would not recommend buying those lights to anyone. I have had 6 four footers and 2 three footers go out in the past 2 years. GL


Thanks for the info, although i don't want to spend too much i'd rather have to spend a bit more then replace it in 6 months!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

what does the yellow boxes indicate, too high? as in the bulb output is too high or the light needs to be lifted as it is too intense?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Sounds exactly like what i said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know different K can appear different but im sayign i had 2 fixtures with 4 bulbs total of 2 types. There were 2 differnt bulbs in each and even what should be identical bulbs in opposite fixtures looked vastly different.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Inflade said:


> what does the yellow boxes indicate, too high? as in the bulb output is too high or the light needs to be lifted as it is too intense?


all the data were measured with PAR meter to measure the usable radiation for plants, when you have too much then you could have algae issue if you don't do something such as fert and co2. but I believe that helps to a degree, beyond that you can increase the distance between the tank and light or turn some of the bulb(s) off.

Here's any other chart which shows the desired PAR value vs distance vs number of T5 HO bulbs.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice post JP


----------

